# Bay hippie outfitters 11/15 easy trout limits



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Had Travis down from austin this morning and we had our limit of trout by 7:20 this morning ! All trout are being caught on mirrolure lil jons on an 1/8 jig head. Weather tomorrow is going to be great and I have a last minute opening ! Give me a call to get in on his fire trout bite before the front !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

